# Bobcat 3400 UTV with Boss Snow Plows



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are some photos of the Bobcat 3400 UTV with Boss Snow Plows mounted on the front.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd rather have a cab enclosure instead of a new plow.


----------



## tgsc24 (Nov 1, 2011)

Can you tell me what mounting system you used? I have a bobcat 3400 which i thought was a 2010 and the mounting kit from Boss does not fit the machine. Maybe my 3400 was the first of the 2011's. Any help would be appreciated. I have attached a picture of the front end.


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

My local Boss dealer fabricated the mounts with the help of a fab shop with CAD so they can be produced over & over. The set-up looks like it came straight from Boss. Give them a call... Cutting Edge Snow Parts 888-607-SNOW


----------



## nowforyou1 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Bobcat 3400 snow plow question???*



tgsc24;1336156 said:


> Can you tell me what mounting system you used? I have a bobcat 3400 which i thought was a 2010 and the mounting kit from Boss does not fit the machine. Maybe my 3400 was the first of the 2011's. Any help would be appreciated. I have attached a picture of the front end.


HELLO ALL, 
I AM ASSUMING THAT YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR ANSWER TO YOUR BOBCAT 3400 QUESTION ABOUT MOUNTING...WHAT DID YOU FIND OUT?

WE RECENTLY PURCHASED A 2011 BOBCAT 3400 WHICH FROM WHAT I KNOW IS ACTUALLY A POLARIS 500 AND BOBCAT ADDS THEIR NAME, STICKERS, AND A BUNCH OF OTHER UPGRADES. WE HAVE A BRUSH GUARD ON THE FRONT AS WELL. WE ARE TRYING TO FIND OUT ABOUT GETTING A SNOW PLOW FOR IT. WE DO NOT WANT A HYDRAULIC SYSTEM AND ONLY NEED A STRAIGHT PLOW NOT A V-PLOW. PROBLEM IS, NO ONE IN OUR AREA KNOWS ABOUT WHAT PLOW TO USE AND WHAT MOUNT, TUBE, ETC. TO USE SINCE OUR BOBCAT IS NO LONGER A POLARIS...I HAVE TRIED CALLING BOBCAT AND BOSS PLOWS, THEY ONLY WANT TO SELL US THEIR SPECIALTY HYDRAULIC PLOWS AT OVER 2,300.00.

WE LIVE NOT TOO FAR FROM IRON MOUNTAIN WHERE THEY MANUFACTURE BOSS PLOWS, BUT THEY DON'T SELL THEM THERE! ALSO, THEY ARE VERY EXPENSIVE TO BUY.

1)CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT PLOW IS BEST TO BUY THAT IS COMPATIBLE WITH THIS 2011 BOBCAT?
2) DO I GO TO A POLARIS DEALER OR AN ATV/UTV SPORTS SHOP TO BUY IT, OR
3) DO I GO TO A DEALER OF SNOWPLOWS? 
4) WHOMEVER I FIND THAT CAN ORDER A PLOW, WILL THEY HAVE TO CUSTOM MAKE THE MOUNT?
5) WILL WE BE REQUIRED TO TAKE OFF OUR BRUSH-GUARD OFF THE FRONT OF THE BOBCAT IN ORDER TO INSTALL AND USE THE PLOW?

ANY, ANY INFORMATION AND INSIGHT AND KNOWLEDGE ANYONE HAS IS GREATLY APPRECIATED! THIS PROCESS IS LIKE PULLING TEETH! 

THANKS!
KATE


----------



## nowforyou1 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Bobcat 3400 snow plow question???*



Deckscapes;1362706 said:


> My local Boss dealer fabricated the mounts with the help of a fab shop with CAD so they can be produced over & over. The set-up looks like it came straight from Boss. Give them a call... Cutting Edge Snow Parts 888-607-SNOW


HELLO ALL, 
I AM ASSUMING THAT YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR ANSWER TO YOUR BOBCAT 3400 QUESTION ABOUT MOUNTING...WHAT DID YOU FIND OUT?

WE RECENTLY PURCHASED A 2011 BOBCAT 3400 WHICH FROM WHAT I KNOW IS ACTUALLY A POLARIS 500 AND BOBCAT ADDS THEIR NAME, STICKERS, AND A BUNCH OF OTHER UPGRADES. WE HAVE A BRUSH GUARD ON THE FRONT AS WELL. WE ARE TRYING TO FIND OUT ABOUT GETTING A SNOW PLOW FOR IT. WE DO NOT WANT A HYDRAULIC SYSTEM AND ONLY NEED A STRAIGHT PLOW NOT A V-PLOW. PROBLEM IS, NO ONE IN OUR AREA KNOWS ABOUT WHAT PLOW TO USE AND WHAT MOUNT, TUBE, ETC. TO USE SINCE OUR BOBCAT IS NO LONGER A POLARIS...I HAVE TRIED CALLING BOBCAT AND BOSS PLOWS, THEY ONLY WANT TO SELL US THEIR SPECIALTY HYDRAULIC PLOWS AT OVER 2,300.00.

WE LIVE NOT TOO FAR FROM IRON MOUNTAIN WHERE THEY MANUFACTURE BOSS PLOWS, BUT THEY DON'T SELL THEM THERE! ALSO, THEY ARE VERY EXPENSIVE TO BUY.

1)CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT PLOW IS BEST TO BUY THAT IS COMPATIBLE WITH THIS 2011 BOBCAT?
2) DO I GO TO A POLARIS DEALER OR AN ATV/UTV SPORTS SHOP TO BUY IT, OR
3) DO I GO TO A DEALER OF SNOWPLOWS? 
4) WHOMEVER I FIND THAT CAN ORDER A PLOW, WILL THEY HAVE TO CUSTOM MAKE THE MOUNT?
5) WILL WE BE REQUIRED TO TAKE OFF OUR BRUSH-GUARD OFF THE FRONT OF THE BOBCAT IN ORDER TO INSTALL AND USE THE PLOW?

ANY, ANY INFORMATION AND INSIGHT AND KNOWLEDGE ANYONE HAS IS GREATLY APPRECIATED! TRYING TO FIND INFORMATION ON THIS IS LIKE PULLING TEETH! 

THANKS!
KATE


----------



## nowforyou1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I found out that our bobcat is a 2012 not 2011!


----------

